# The distribution does not fit on the disk



## Dozent (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm downloading the distribution FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-ia64-release.iso   but it does not fit on a CD disk, which ISO should I download?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 6, 2012)

If you're one of the half-dozen people worldwide who actually have an IA64 processor, use a DVD.  If you have a normal Intel 64-bit CPU, use the amd64 version.


----------



## Dozent (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a Intel E5410 processor. I need the distribution of FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso?


----------



## kpa (Mar 6, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64


----------



## Dozent (Mar 6, 2012)

That is, Amd64 architecture fits into the Intel?


----------



## kpa (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes, it's basically the same architecture, Intel won't call it AMD64 for obvious reasons


----------



## Dozent (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok!  Thank you all)


----------

